# boinc and rosetta



## pgmrdlm (Nov 14, 2010)

I am an individual that has contributed to the grid computing community now on ??? years. I know that you are able to contribute to seti and a few other projects using the existing boinc ports. FreeBSD port of Einstein is no longer supported. ;o(

I have recently created 2 new FreeBSD machines for the sole purpose of contributing to seti. Unfortunately, seti is down right now as they replace servers. So I have been hunting and pecking on the web to see if anyone has figured out how to crunch other projects on FreeBSD.

I found this link, which I have tried for crunching numbers for the Rosetta project.
http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/BSD_Linux-Compat_howto.html.
But when I attach the project, I receive the following message.

```
14-Nov-2010 13:42:26 [rosetta@home] Message from server: platform 'i386-pc-freebsd' not found
```

I also found this link, which I have not tried. 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=10249&offset=0
But this guy is making changes to both source files and make files. I also do not see a final post stating that his results were accepted.


So, has anyone gotten any project other than what is listed here http://people.freebsd.org/~pav/boinc.html to work on FreeBSD???

I would really like these two additional FreeBSD machines to assist in a project. To be truthful, that is the only reason I put them together.

As an additional note, I have tried using pure linux binaries but was unable to get them to work. I do not have a linux machine at my disposal to find out what additional libraries required as shown here in the handbook.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html 


> 10.2.1.3 How to Install Additional Shared Libraries
> What if you install the linux_base port and your application still complains about missing shared libraries? How do you know which shared libraries Linux binaries need, and where to get them? Basically, there are 2 possibilities (when following these instructions you will need to be root on your FreeBSD system).
> 
> If you have access to a Linux system, see what shared libraries the application needs, and copy them to your FreeBSD system. Look at the following example:
> ...


----------



## EdGe (Nov 14, 2010)

Greetings.

Projects in ports:
math/mprime,
math/linux-SHA-1_collision_search_graz

A quick search brought these projects as result, claiming to work with FreeBSD :
- www.seventeenorbust.com (FreeBSD client)
- www.distributed.net/Projects (FreeBSD client)

To install additional shared linux libraries you could try running a live cd,
install the program there, check needed libraries.


----------



## pgmrdlm (Nov 15, 2010)

*I wondered about the live cd*

I know this may sound stupid, but I was thinking a live cd would be read only. 

Thank you for the response.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2010)

The memory used by the Live CD installation contains a read/write file system, of course


----------

